# WTB Custom rod for cobia/king



## Fish82 (Mar 5, 2012)

I need 2 custom rods for my vs 200 & 250 in silver, nothing special just some to match it and not HEAVY. Thanks


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I would be glad to help you out. Shoot me an email and we can discuss specifics and price. [email protected]


----------



## tonyj815 (Mar 16, 2012)

Have you checked out Outcast yet?


----------



## Fish82 (Mar 5, 2012)

I went to outcast other day couldnt find anything. Thanks


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Now if your interested in a a ling and king rod today, I have some rods I stock at Mo fishing bait and tackle in Orange Beach, al. There is a 9ft ling rod, a 8ft king rod and a 8ft ling rod.


----------



## tonyj815 (Mar 16, 2012)

Dang, yeah I haven't been in awhile, but I know they used to have some decent custom wrapped up there.


----------



## Fish82 (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes i have bought one key largo cobia rod from them before but after few cast found out just too heavy for me.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Billcollector is the guy to talk to!


----------

